#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Употребление мяса и расширение кругозора

## Пэма Бэнза

Дорогие мясоеды, сострадательные тантрики и любители покушать мяса и попить вина на ганапуджах. Послушайте, старого нингмапу - расширяйте кругозор и не зацикливайтесь на высосанных из пальца нелепых теориях. 
Вы говорите, что нельзя не пить и не есть мясо на цогах? А как быть, например, с Целе Нацог Рангдролом, который за всю свою жизнь не выпил ни грамма, или с другими учителями-подвижниками, которые употребляли в пищу только три белых и три сладких. Если мы говорим про цог, то нельзя "смотреть на объекты пяти самай принятия как на чистое и нечистое или бездумно ими наслаждаться…"

Вот как пишет Патрул Ринпоче:

Пять видов мяса, предназначенных для поддержания самаи, — это мясо человека, лошади, собаки, слона и коровы, то есть тех, кого не убивают ради еды. Эти пять видов мяса не загрязнены неблагими действиями, а потому такое подношение соответствует наставлениям. (Последователи Тантры считают, что такие виды мяса подносят для того, чтобы преодолеть двойственные представления о чистом и нечистом. Однако это не значит, что тантрикам желательно употреблять такое мясо в пищу. Такое испытание не окажет никакого действия на умы тех, кто привык питаться говядиной, кониной, собачиной и т. д.)

Махасиддха Друбванг Ринпоче сказал: "Не ешьте мясо, а особенно рыбу, иначе переродитесь в аду." Вам не страшно? 

Лично от своих коренных учителей я слышал и не раз, что это очень хорошо, что я не ем мяса. Так что не все так линейно, ваджрные мясоеды, - расширяйте кругозор и читайте Шабкара Ринпоче.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ваджрный вегетарианец: всегда употребляю конину, когда есть возможность... Может Патрул Ринпоче не в курсе, что лошадей *тоже* убивают для еды? Мой напарник по работе прожил в Корее (Пусан) три года, и ответственно заявляет, что по части собак ПР *тоже* неправ. Про коров - понятно... Если в вашем Нингма-центре поднесут человечены на Ганапуджу - не откажусь...

P.S. Модератор! Заколачивай тему...

----------


## ullu

А если бы вы ели мясо в реальном присутствии, наверное вы тоже услышали бы от своих учителей что это очень хорошо?

----------


## Sayyid

> ...расширяйте кругозор и читайте Шабкара Ринпоче.


а где можно почитать Шабкара Ринпоче?

----------


## Neroli

Почему расширение кругозора ограничивается мясом (рыбой)? Вы знаете, например, как стригут ангорских кроликов? Я прочитала об этом, когда училась в школе. Короче говоря конвейер такой: руки людей, стригучие машины, извивающиеся кроликовые тела. Машины отсригают от кроликов: шесть, ушки, кусочки кроличьей кожи. Кто выживает тот выживает, и живет дальше - шерсть отращивает. 
У меня лично аллергия с тех пор на ангорскую шерсть. До сих пор не ношу ничего ангорского. 

А вы говорите мясо, мясо...

----------

Скабед (04.10.2012)

----------


## kirava

Не есть мясо вообще - крайность, есть много мяса - крайность. Друзья, давайте следовать по Срединному пути, указанному Благословенным.

----------


## Sayyid

> У меня лично аллергия с тех пор на ангорскую шерсть. До сих пор не ношу ничего ангорского.


 Ну вот...
Теперь уже и аллергия Великим Состраданием оправдывается?  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Теперь уже и аллергия Великим Состраданием оправдывается?


Я в школе о Великом Сострадании и знать ничего не знала вобще-то.

----------


## kirava

>чему расширение кругозора ограничивается мясом (рыбой)?

Ну, да если следовать такой логике, то художникам придется отказаться от кисточек и рисовать пальцем, а то с хвостов бедных белочек и так много волос настригли.

----------


## kirava

Махасиддха Друбванг Ринпоче сказал: "Не ешьте мясо, а особенно рыбу, иначе переродитесь в аду." Вам не страшно? 

Не страшно. Потому что причина для рождения в аду - соответствующая карма, а карма создаётся намерением и действием. 

Кому и когда он это сказал? Странно что небесный йогин  Дзогчен ННР и другие Учитлея  ничего подобного в жизни не заявляли.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, да если следовать такой логике, то художникам придется отказаться от кисточек и рисовать пальцем, а то с хвостов бедных белочек и так много волос настригли.


Рисуйте kirava, чем хотите. 
Я все лишь попыталась расширить вегетарианский кругозор.  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> Послушайте, старого нингмапу - расширяйте кругозор и не зацикливайтесь на >высосанных из пальца нелепых теориях. 

Это вы про цитату из Хеваджры "Кто не есть мясо тот..." ? Или про другие наставления Учителей, не запрещающих вкушать мясо и рыбу?

----------


## ullu

> >чему расширение кругозора ограничивается мясом (рыбой)?
> 
> Ну, да если следовать такой логике, то художникам придется отказаться от кисточек и рисовать пальцем, а то с хвостов бедных белочек и так много волос настригли.


ну вообще-то вроде как стрижка животных тоже неблагим действием считается. Не помню где я это прочитала.
так же как и содержание в неволе и так далее...
К тому же если учесть, что невозможно достичь освобождения не отказавшись от причинения вреда живым существам...то в этот раздел попадет не только мясоедство  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

>у вообще-то вроде как стрижка животных тоже неблагим действием считается. 

При этом бедные белочки даже и думать не могли, что их будут обсуждать на главном буддийском форуме России.  :Smilie:  Им стоило отдать кончики своих хвостиков за это.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Им стоило отдать кончики своих хвостиков за это.


Скорее за то, чтобы какой-нибудь великий мастер ими тханку рисовал. 
...а чтобы на БФ потрыднели... Хм. Тогда выходит и хомячек, Ричарда Гира встретивший, не напрасно погиб.   :EEK!:

----------


## ullu

А ещё мне кажется , что обращение - любители покушать мяса и попить вина - оно не слишком корректное и вобще неуместное. 
Я лично стараюсь обсуждать вопрос не опираясь на свои привязанности - мне мол нравится мясо есть и вино пить, поэтому я считаю, что на ганапудже обязательно есть мясо и пить вино - а опираясь но моих знания о том как это правильно практикуется и почему, они могут быть не полными, могут быть неправильными - это может быть.

----------


## Толя

Есть учителя кроме Шабкара Ринпоче. Между прочим. Которые говорят, что тем кто способен находиться в созерцании или тем, кто сохраняя присутствие и понимание, использует мантру и пожелания, лучше есть, чем не есть. Это  касается и любителей святых мандаринов-апельсинов в такой же степени как и мяса, потому как из-за этого тоже существа погибают. "Так что не все так линейно"...  Бессмысленно тыкать во всех пальцами и говорить, что что-то однозначно хорошо или плохо. Как это происходило в закрытой теме.  "Потому что ваш Лама так сказал и похвалил" - это тоже не аргумент утверждать что-то определенно. 

>расширяйте кругозор и не зацикливайтесь на высосанных из пальца нелепых теориях. 

Это можно сказать по любому поводу и будет всегда в тему. Уточните, пожалуйста, о каких вы говорите и имеет ли смысл называть что-то верным\нелепым, когда с обеих сторон есть цитаты учителей. 

>"Не ешьте мясо, а особенно рыбу, иначе переродитесь в аду." Вам не страшно? 

Вырванная из контекста фраза ни о чем не говорит. Есть можно по-разному. А то Тилопа давно бы жарился на сковородке. И устрашающий номер "мучений в адах" последний раз работал довольно давно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Дже Шабкар получал наставление *даже* от цветов (песнь о непостоянстве, см. Автобиогафию)! Не лишаете ли вы себя, уважаемые силосоеды, такой уникальной возможности получать Дхарму от помидор, огурцов и бобовых?

P.S. На каждую мегацитату можно найти не менее мощный посыл от других буддийских учителей: *"Выпить чашку чая все одно, что выпить чашку крови"* (c) Калу Ринпоче (адаптивный перевод).




> Если мы говорим про цог, то нельзя "смотреть на объекты пяти самай принятия как на чистое и нечистое или *бездумно ими наслаждаться*…"


Эта цитатка и страстных пожирателей бисквитов, брызгающих мендрубными нектарами, касается тоже... Самое забавное, что тот, кто ест мясо, как раз не считает что-то чистым или нечистым... А вот у вегетарианцев с этим проблемы однозначно... И как почитателю стручковых и ламинарий ступить во врата Высших тантр?

----------


## kirava

Анекдот  в тему.

Идут Пятачок с Винни куда-то.
Пяточок спрашивает «Винни,ты куда меня ведёшь?»
-На пуджу к буддистам.
-А что мы там будем делать?
-Свинью подносить.

----------


## До

Тред реинкарнировался. Ой полетят головы  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тред реинкарнировался. Ой полетят головы


Благими заслугами страстных любителей сои и травы... И что им не живется спокойно? Высоко подняв Зеленое Знамя (ой!), выступили в поход заради БВСЖ...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Сколько шума из ничего. Напоминает причитания малых дитятей, у которых взрослые дяди хотят отобрать любимую игрушку. Я понимаю, всем нам не легко расставаться со своими привычными склонностями. 
Друзья, я не призываю вас всех стать вегетарианцами, просто не утверждайте априори далеко не бесспорные вещи. Одни учителя говорят одно, другие - другое, и на каждую цитату есть анти-цитата. Я прочитал книгу Шабкара Ринпоче "Food of Bodhisattvas", она произвела на меня большое впечатление, и я думаю будет очень полезно перевести ее на русский. В этой книге содержится совсем другой взгляд на употребление мяса, подкрепленный многими цитатами из сутр и наставлений учителей прошлого. А вы так шумите, как будто я покусился на нечто, вызывающее священный трепет. Не надо бряцать тут своим мясоедством, это лишь привычная склонность (багчаг) и ничего более.

----------


## PampKin Head

А вегетарианство привычной склонностью (багчаг) не является?

P.S. *"Не воспринимаемое обуславливает тебя, о Наропа, а привязанность к воспринимаемому... Так отсеки же привязанность" (с) Тилопа*...

----------


## Спокойный

Вегетарианство является производной эмоциональной нестабильности. Страха, жалости, у кого что.
На Пэму Бэнзу вот книжка оказала *впечатление*...
У кого-то разыгравшееся воображение рисует красочные картины бойни.
У кого-то мысленный счётчик "кармы" не даёт спать спокойно...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Я не ем мяса и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я ем мясо и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я прочитал книжку и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я вообще не читаю и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я в старой традиции и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я в обновленной традиции и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я непривязан и горжусь этим! А вы..
Я не привязан к непривязанности и горжусь этим! А вы..

народ! алло! дома кто есть?

----------

Pema Sonam (18.06.2012)

----------


## Вао

Прочитав гневные высказывания в адрес вегетарианцев я задумался, а в чем же их вина???
Их страшная вина заключается в том, что они сострадают живым существам.
Видимо и правда потребление мяса делает людей агрессивными и озлоблеными.   :Mad:

----------


## Спокойный

Озлобленности в этих тредах не увидел.
А агрессивность это вообще мужское качество.  :Smilie: 
И связь между мясоедением и агрессивностью имеется.
Гормональная.
У мужчин в крови имеется гормон тестостерон. Благодаря ему мужчины сильнее женщин, мускулистее, и агрессивнее. Если уровень тестостерона низок - это ведёт к апатии, слабости, депрессии, и к импотенции. 
У женщин его нет, у них свой гормон - эстроген.
Материалом для производства в огранизме и того, и другого гормона является *холестерин*. Причём именно *животный* холестерин. 
Так что неплохо бы задуматься, и мужчинам, и женщинам, какое влияние на свою гормональную систему, а, посредством оной, и на психическое состояние, вы оказываете, полностью отказываясь от мяса.

----------


## Neroli

> Их страшная вина заключается в том, что они сострадают живым существам


Ну не все вегетарианцы из сострадания вегетарианцы. Некоторым не нравbтся что в колбасу добавляют крыс и глистов...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

Да нет никакой вины. И спорить то не о чем вовсе.
Если ты вредишь мясоедением своей практике - не вреди, не ешь мяса.
Если можешь помочь кому-то освободиться съев его - съешь его.
Если надо учится объединять кушая мясо - ешь и учись. 
Если учась слишком впадаешь в привязанность - не ешь, займись другой практикой.
В общем если ты вредишь своему продвижению в практике , тем что ешь мясо - не ешь.
Если помогаешь - ешь.

----------


## Вао

> Так что неплохо бы задуматься, и мужчинам, и женщинам, какое влияние на свою гормональную систему, а, посредством оной, и на психическое состояние, вы оказываете, полностью отказываясь от мяса.


Не надоело страшилками  людей кормить????
 Есть целые страны где доминирует "вегетарианское" население. Индия яркий тому пример.
И там живут нормальные мужчины и нормальные  женщины и ситуация с зубами у них не хуже чем у других народов.
Вегетарианство это не экзотика, а весьма распространеное явление.
При том доказано, что  тот кто употребляет  мало мяса ,меньше болеют и дольше живут.  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

Ага...пятая благородная истина...на самом деле вторая благородная истина не верна, а настоящая причина страдания - мясоедение.
поэтмоу в благородный восьмеричный путь надо включить - правильное питание.

----------

Тао (18.06.2012)

----------


## kirava

>Видимо и правда потребление мяса делает людей агрессивными и озлоблеными
Каждый описывает своё собственное видение.

>При том доказано, что тот кто употребляет мало мяса ,меньше болеют и дольше >живут. 

А никто в этом и не сомневается. Но есть факты, когда полный отказ от мяса приводил к неприятным последствиям, о них уже говорилось. Достаточно есть мясо 1-2-3 раза в неделю и всё будет хорошо -  так говорил известный вегетарианец П. Брегг. Он очень заботился о себе и хотел жить  долго и знаете, что с ним случилось? Он утонул в море в 76 лет, а был здоров как бык.

----------


## Спокойный

> Не надоело страшилками  людей кормить????
>  Есть целые страны где доминирует "вегетарианское" население. Индия яркий тому пример.
> И там живут нормальные мужчины и нормальные  женщины и ситуация с зубами у них не хуже чем у других народов.
> Вегетарианство это не экзотика, а весьма распространеное явление.
> При том доказано, что  тот кто употребляет  мало мяса ,меньше болеют и дольше живут.


Хм. "Неплохо бы задуматься" это не страшилка. Это именно и значит, что неплохо бы задуматься. Вообще думать иногда полезно.  :Smilie: 

Насчёт Индии. Там совсем другой климат.  Жарко там. Есть мясо в таких условиях и не захочется, тем более, что и так - жуй бананы, ешь кокосы, всё растёт круглый год, куда ни посмотри. 

Кстати, хочу толкнуть небольшую телегу  :Smilie:  о связи гормонов, агрессивности, и религии.  :Smilie: 
Как понять, высок ли у человека уровень тестостерона в крови? А вот как - по вторичным половым признакам. А именно по грубости голоса и волосатости. Давайте посмотрим на кавказцев - у них у всех повышенная волосатость  :Smilie: , и они всегда считались "горячими" народами, т.е. они агрессивны. Давайте посмотрим на иракцев, чеченцев - у них у всех бороды растут с 16 лет  :Smilie:  , т.е. всё то же самое - в крови высок уровень тестостерона. И мясо они едят будь здоров, овец режут за милую душу, а иной раз и врагам головы отрезают, как мы знаем.
А теперь посмотрим на индийцев. У них у очень многих волосатость пониженная. На груди часто вообще волос нет. Это из-за относительно пониженного уровня тестостерона. И мяса они мало едят веками.

А теперь посмотрим на их религии. У "тестостероновых" народов и религии авторитарные, жёсткие, основанные на агрессии и силе воли. Да даже и не религии, а религия - Ислам. А что в Индии? Мягкость, ненасилие, вегетарианство.
В Тибет заглянем. Там другая ситуация с гормонами, нежели в Индии. Там холодно, и тестостерон явно повыше будет. Что мы видим? А мы там видим Ваджраяну.

Ну, идея ясна, я думаю.
Мораль.
Сильно волосатый никогда не станет вегетарианцем.  :Smilie: 
Шутка, с долей правды.   :Wink: 

p.s. Добавлю. Давайте на телосложение взглянем тех же чеченцев, и индийцев. Многие индийцы женоподобные, мышцы не развиты, зато в Индии зародилась йога, развивающая гибкость. А теперь посмотрим на чеченцев - крепкие, плотные, с толстой костью, недаром именно дагестанцы и чеченцы составляют на 90% все наши сборные по борьбе.

----------


## Ersh

Благомудрые друзья! В 18. 00 тема будет закрыта, как исчерпавшая себя.

----------


## Neroli

> вегетарианец П. Брегг. Он очень заботился о себе и хотел жить долго и знаете, что с ним случилось? Он утонул в море в 76 лет, а был здоров как бык.


Если точнее, то ему было 95.

----------


## kirava

>Если точнее, то ему было 95.

Ну какая разница, всё равно его отказ от мяса не спас, так как он не знал практик Долгой Жизни  :Smilie:

----------


## Sayyid

> Я прочитал книгу Шабкара Ринпоче "Food of Bodhisattvas", она произвела на меня большое впечатление, и я думаю будет очень полезно перевести ее на русский.


 Да, раньше я бы и не обратил на эту книгу внимания...
Но, мне думается, что теперь, когда ожесточенные споры о мясе разразились среди "обитателей" буддистского форума, пришло время для подобной литературы в русском переводе, Пэма.   :Smilie: 
Если кого заинтересует, можно заглянуть внутрь книжки вот здесь:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/1590...01#reader-page

И еще :

Shabkar takes an in-depth look at the horrid consequences of monks eating meat. If you've heard of trickle-down economics, this could be called the trickle-down evil of the monastic meat trade. Shabkar also speaks on the many misrepresentations that the Buddha freely ate meat, he exposes many of the misguided teachers of his day, and answers the numerous excuses meat-eating Buddhists have for this bad habit-many with a Tibetan bent-and he does not mince his words, saying that those who use these alibis are "very far from compassion, the mental soil in which the aspiration to supreme enlightenment in cultivated."

----------


## Спокойный

> >Если точнее, то ему было 95.
> 
> Ну какая разница, всё равно его отказ от мяса не спас, так как он не знал практик Долгой Жизни


И не утонул он, а его укусила акула, когда он стоял в океане.  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> не утонул он, а его укусила акула, когда он стоял в океане. 

Потому что он подношения Нагам не делал....

----------


## Skyku

Как по мне упреки со стороны вегетарианцев часто выглядят именно как - "а вот я святее, правильней, и более точто исполняю Закон чем ты!"

В другом, закрытом треде было высказано что мясоеды соучастники убийств животных. С этим, кажется никто и не спорил особо. Вопрос в какой степени?
Я вот мясо ем в виде полусоевых сосисок, пару раз в неделю. Да пару раз или консерву рыбную, или саму рыбку. Тут писалось в аду мне потому переродится... Может быть, но я пробовал БЕЗ. Голова чего-то тупить начинает. И по друзьям знаю, программисты повально обожатели рыбы. Потом прочел - фосфор как и глюкоза, при мозговых нагрузках расходуется и потому требуется. Мне бросить программирование? Ад ведь ужасней...

А детей тоже не кормить мясом? Были тут свидетельства, и встречал в инете протесты диетологов на этот счет. Что в отличие от взрослого, ребенку просто необходим животный белок. Чтобы там кришнаиты не пели.
Но тогда родители САМИ толкают ребенка в ад?

А сколько мышей не просто убили, а замучили, испытывая лекараства, которые я пью?
А косметика? Видел как-то, как ту же тушь для ресниц испытывают, капают в глаз кролику, и лапки ему привязывают, чтобы не вытер. И смотрят, глаз через сколько времени вытечет.
Или вот у меня знакомая в зоопарке работает. Выращивает белых крыс, и за хвостики их потом, и в вольеры с рептилиями всякими. Она - убийца?

А как влияет на мою карму что я осознанно поддерживаю уход от налогов моей фирмы? Ведь это недополученные деньги, для тех же бюджетников?
И можно ли найти работу что в России, что в Украине где это не было бы? Так что, не работать, а в монастырь? Или улицы мести? 
Но мало того, те же налоги идут на армию. Выходит тогда что буддисты в США поощряют своими налогами войну в Ираке? Им тоже конфликтовать с налоговой службой? И нарушать один из пунктов Восьмеричного Пути?

То есть слушая доводы об аде, приходит на ум что в миру таки ну никак не достичь никаких реализаций. И вспоминаются джайны (кажется), которые на обувь колокольчики вешали, чтобы никого не раздавить. Как по мне, это тогда ад, жить и дрожать что ты кого-то убил, что-то нарушил, что-то не так сделал.

И согласен с Спокойным. Мои наблюдения: сколько было знакомых, вегетарианствуют преимущественно женщины. И сколько они мне не говорят о своей силе воли и любви к животным, вижу я другое - женщинам легче обходится отказ от мяса. Тем более что мотивация многих женщин - забота о своей фигуре, а вовсе не о животных. Да, это кармическая заслуга, родится в теле женщины, но не нужно вцеплятся мне в глотку, за то что я в теле мужчины. 
И мало того, с кучей соц. ролей и обязанностей мужчины. Много сестер по Дхарме пойдут замуж за тихого и мирного дворника? (я уж молчу об "обычных" женщинах) Да плюс тоже известно, как успокаивающе действует вегетарианство на мужскую потенцию  :Wink:  И что, и себя и ее считать отдавшимся страстям, предающимся излишним утехам? Далай-Лама как-то и высказал свое мнение - секс только ради продолжения рода.

Как жить вообще в миру, научите тогда а?
Или вот он главный грех - "ТЫ остался в миру? Не ушел от искушений сансары?? В аду значит будешь!"

Тогда не нужно так издалека заходить. А нужно ударить себя пяткой в грудь и сказать:
"Я монах, я упасака, и тебе до меня далеко!" И тогда все ламы должны начинать ретриты с: "Вы можете конечно вернуться через неделю домой. Но помните, Вы возвращаетесь туда, где Вас на каждом шагу будет манить сансара. Не возвращайтесь! ВСЕ в монастыри!"

----------


## До

_Skyku: Я вот мясо ем в виде полусоевых сосисок, пару раз в неделю._

Да кстати. Я сегодня изобрел *полувегетарианство*, но совсем забыл про это написать. Если уж различать размер кучи костей на которых мы живем, что мол у вегетарианцев она пониже, то у полувегетарианцев то она будет тоже пониже, чем у мясоедов. _Ах!_

----------


## Спокойный

> А детей тоже не кормить мясом? Были тут свидетельства, и встречал в инете протесты диетологов на этот счет. Что в отличие от взрослого, ребенку просто необходим животный белок. Чтобы там кришнаиты не пели.


И ребёнку, и беременной женщине.
А если она вегетарианка, и во время беременности мяса не ест... страшилок не будем придумывать  :Smilie: , но что родившийся ребёнок будет отличаться от ребёнка женщины-мясоеда - это наверняка. Скорее всего он будет более слабым и при рождении, и в дальнейшей жизни. А если мама его ещё и к вегетарианству будет принуждать в дальнейшем, закладывая ему в ум причину для стрессов в повседневной жизни...

----------


## Sayyid

> Мои наблюдения: сколько было знакомых, вегетарианствуют преимущественно женщины. И сколько они мне не говорят о своей силе воли и любви к животным, вижу я другое - женщинам легче обходится отказ от мяса. Тем более что мотивация многих женщин - забота о своей фигуре, а вовсе не о животных. Да, это кармическая заслуга, родится в теле женщины, но не нужно вцеплятся мне в глотку, за то что я в теле мужчины.


 Ваши наблюдения интересны. Почему бы нам не провести на форуме опрос по этой теме : мясоед/вегетарианец и при этом мужчина или женщина?




> И мало того, с кучей соц. ролей и обязанностей мужчины. Много сестер по Дхарме пойдут замуж за тихого и мирного дворника? (я уж молчу об "обычных" женщинах) Да плюс тоже известно, как успокаивающе действует вегетарианство на мужскую потенцию


 Именно из-за этого я и отказался от мяса... не помогло  :Smilie: 
 (шутка)

----------


## Вао

> Давайте посмотрим на иракцев, чеченцев - у них у всех бороды растут с 16 лет  , т.е. всё то же самое - в крови высок уровень тестостерона. И мясо они едят будь здоров


Естествено ведь мясоеды меньше живут и быстрей старятся. Вот бороды у них с 16 лет и растут.

2  Skyku




> . Мне бросить программирование?


Индийцы вообще то считаются очень хорошими програмистами. А они как известно вегетарианцы.

----------


## Спокойный

> Естествено ведь мясоеды меньше живут и быстрей старятся. Вот бороды у них с 16 лет и растут.


Это горцы меньше живут?!

Добавлю - тестостерон - это вообще гормон хорошего самочувствия и полноценной жизни для мужчин. В геронтологии уже постепенно приходят к необходимости заместительной терапии введением дополнительного тестостерона у старых людей. Мужчин, понятное дело.

----------


## Буль

Не скажу про других, но в боксе вегетарианство явно противопоказано: насмотрелись уже на держащих пост боксёров. Сила теряется, координация, и, главное, реакция!!! Через 10-12 дней у разговевшихся всё приходит в норму. Это бесспорно, испытывалось много раз. Тренер даже не разрешает постящимся спарринги устраивать.

----------


## Буль

> Индийцы вообще то считаются очень хорошими програмистами. А они как известно вегетарианцы.


Только бедные необразованные или верующие ортодоксальные индийцы - вегетарианцы. У имущих и образованных (программистов) всё больше цыплята карри в почёте  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Добавлю - тестостерон - это вообще гормон хорошего самочувствия и полноценной жизни для мужчин. В геронтологии уже постепенно приходят к необходимости заместительной терапии введением дополнительного тестостерона у старых людей. Мужчин, понятное дело.


Всё-таки не следует упрощать: "гормон счастья" - это эндорфин и, отчасти, дофамин. А тестостерон - это "триггер" для синтеза этих гормонов, а для выделения - адреналин. Это если коротко.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Да плюс тоже известно, как успокаивающе действует вегетарианство на мужскую потенцию


Известно по личному опыту? Или очередной миф?
Тогда почему в той же Индии такой бешеный прирост населения?

----------


## Буль

> Это горцы меньше живут?!


Вы не заметили что подавляющее большинство долгожителей проявляется не у "вегетарианских" и не у "мяоедских" народов, а именно там, где старость в почёте? И, причём, документы, подтверждающие рождение, часто утеряны...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Спокойный

> Всё-таки не следует упрощать: "гормон счастья" - это эндорфин и, отчасти, дофамин. А тестостерон - это "триггер" для синтеза этих гормонов, а для выделения - адреналин. Это если коротко.


Согласен.  :Smilie:  Тем более, что я не говорил о "гормоне счастья".  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Известно по личному опыту? Или очередной миф?
> Тогда почему в той же Индии такой бешеный прирост населения?



Да, миф это!
Сужу по своему мужу-буддисту, который уже лет 8-9 как вегетарианец.
Уже не знаю, куда от него прятаться!   :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

> Вы не заметили что подавляющее большинство долгожителей проявляется не у "вегетарианских" и не у "мяоедских" народов, а именно там, где старость в почёте? И, причём, документы, подтверждающие рождение, часто утеряны...


Да, пожалуй, что фактор вегетарианства и мясоедения стоит, всё же, не на первом месте, в *фактическом* долгожительстве.  :Smilie:  Хотя вот в Японии, где количество долгожителей на единицу площади  :Smilie:  и в общем составе населения самое высокое на планете, это связывают, в том числе и с диетой - а именно с употреблением морепродуктов.

----------


## Neroli

> Да, миф это!
> Сужу по своему мужу-буддисту, который уже лет 8-9 как вегетарианец.
> Уже не знаю, куда от него прятаться!


Ну вот и кругозор расширили.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Да, миф это!
> Сужу по своему мужу-буддисту, который уже лет 8-9 как вегетарианец.
> Уже не знаю, куда от него прятаться!


А Вы его делом каким-нибудь займите. Лучше тяжёлым. И сравните его утомляемость с утомляемостью мясоеда... хм... каким-нибудь способом  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Известно по личному опыту? Или очередной миф?
> Тогда почему в той же Индии такой бешеный прирост населения?


Математика.  :Smilie:  Прогрессия такая.  :Smilie: 
Чем больше, тем больше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Индийцы вообще то считаются очень хорошими програмистами. А они как известно вегетарианцы.


Про индийских программеров уже ответили. Моя информация такая же. От тех же друзей, что в Штатах с ними общаются.

Мало того, есть и такие факты. Когда вьетнамских летчиков учили на МИГах летать, оказалось что теряют сознание при незначительных перегрузаках. Разобрались, и посадили на русский рацион, пельмени, да водочки 50 гр. Такие же факты известны и об арабских летчиках, у них европейский, достаточно мясной рацион, а не родной.

Насчет потенции буду знать  :Smilie:  По себе просто знаю, какой благостный когда пощусь. Или на уменьшеном пайке. 

Насчет долгожительства в Японии. Вы уровень их медицины учитываете? И то что в США продолжительность жизни возросла, за последние полвека - результат диеты среднего американца? 

Но в любом случае, все эти вопросы уже вопросы диетологии и здорового образа жизни.
Кроме этого, причина того что коров в Индии не едят, более банальна, чем религия. В такой влажной жаре мясо поди сохрани. Это значит что коли корову забил, так сразу всю съесть и нужно. Отсюда и традиция взялась. (Так же как в Китае ввиду отсутствия нормальных дров - пища для быстрой готовки предназначена, или вообще полусырая). Не нужно поэтому объяснять предпочтения индийцев какими-то высокими мотивами.




> Почему бы нам не провести на форуме опрос по этой теме : мясоед/вегетарианец и при этом мужчина или женщина?


На данном форуме вполне может получиться 50/50. Или даже мужчин больше. Я говорил о вегетарианцах встречаемых мною в жизни. И независимо от причин. 

Меня же интересует другое - ТАК ли уж тормозит реализацию мясоедство, как то пытаются утверждать вегетарианцы? Что тормозит, не оспариваю. И потому в монастырях пища такая.
Но когда ты в миру, это ли главное препятствие?

----------


## Спокойный

> ПНасчет долгожительства в Японии. Вы уровень их медицины учитываете? И то что в США продолжительность жизни возросла, за последние полвека - результат диеты среднего американца?


Ради интереса сделал поиск в Гугле на lifespan USA.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/usa/story/...307954,00.html

Это я никуда не клоню, просто статья любопытная.

----------


## Саня

> Меня же интересует другое - ТАК ли уж тормозит реализацию мясоедство, как то пытаются утверждать вегетарианцы? Что тормозит, не оспариваю. И потому в монастырях пища такая.
> Но когда ты в миру, это ли главное препятствие?


Тормозит или нет, наверное зависит от того, что считать реализацией. А если не держать в голове идеи о том, какова должна быть реализация, то что вообще может ее тормозить?

На счет монастырей: сколько людей достигли там реализации?

----------


## Аньезка

> А Вы его делом каким-нибудь займите. Лучше тяжёлым. И сравните его утомляемость с утомляемостью мясоеда... хм... каким-нибудь способом


Бао   :Big Grin:  Пожалуйста, подтверждайте свои домыслы хоть чем-нибудь!

Вот список знаменитых спортсменов-вегетарианцев:
http://www.alphaomegafood.com/vegetarian_athletes.htm

Кстати, Брюс Ли (известный веган!) даже создал свою философию -"вегетарианизм".
Об этом здесь http://newjumpswing.com/pdnvegetarianism/

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Мой знакомый вегетарианец стал таковым после эксперимента в туристической группе, когда половина за три месяца до похода средней сложности (и во время его) перестала есть мясо, а другая половина - ела, как раньше. И действительно, утомляемость всех мясоедов была выше - при сравнительно одинаковой физической подготовке. 

Делал сегодня утром гренки. Разбил в чашку яйцо, стал сбивать желток -  и вот раздумываю, был ли уже связан желток - будущий эмбрион цыплёнка с сознанием?
Или сознание соединяется с эмбрионом в процессе высиживания?
Кто-то может привести авторитетное мнение по этому вопросу?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Делал сегодня утром гренки. Разбил в чашку яйцо, стал сбивать желток -  и вот раздумываю, был ли уже связан желток - будущий эмбрион цыплёнка с сознанием?
> Или сознание соединяется с эмбрионом в процессе высиживания?
> Кто-то может привести авторитетное мнение по этому вопросу?


Андрей, я в предыдущей, уже закрытой теме о мясоедстве, объясняла, что наши магазинные яйца, в большинстве своём - неоплодотворённые. Это просто яйцеклетка курицы, от которой кура постоянно избавляется без помощи петуха.   :Wink:

----------

Ната (18.11.2011)

----------

